# Things that need to be invented



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2012)

I can think of a number of things that the world needs that don't seem to exist yet. How about you?

Right off the bat - 

A flash drive that allows the user to snap apart the USB controller from the memory. Thus if the controller blows out, you can resurrect the data by plugging in another one. I've lost two flash drives to controller failures so far.

A shoe sole that can maintain traction on ice and on hard floors. Right now it seems to be one or the other.


----------



## MikeAusC (Jan 8, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> . . . . A flash drive that allows the user to snap apart the USB controller from the memory. . . . . .



Buy an SD card with USB interface. If one interface fails or won't work with some particular equipment, use the other interface.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2012)

MikeAusC said:


> Buy an SD card with USB interface. If one interface fails or won't work with some particular equipment, use the other interface.



That's a good idea, Mike. This is really the principle that flash drives should be based on, only in a smaller form factor.


----------



## Norm (Jan 8, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> That's a good idea, Mike. This is really the principle that flash drives should be based on, only in a smaller form factor.



Use Micro SD, plenty of USB adapters available. 
Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 8, 2012)

A lithium battery that has some sort of self-extinguishing mechanism built into the electrolyte to keep it from failing violently.


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jan 8, 2012)

A behavior modification method to keep me from joining (competing with?) other drivers when they decide to act like inconsiderate idiots. Just because that other guy is being a [insert favorite pejorative here] doesn't mean I have to be one, too.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd like a blanket that when you sleep with it, it lets you eat whatever you like the following day with no adverse effects.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 9, 2012)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I'd like a blanket that when you sleep with it, it lets you eat whatever you like the following day with no adverse effects.



One aspect of that problem :green: has already been covered (pardon the pun). https://buybettermarriageblanket.com/


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 9, 2012)

A 'magnet' that picks up broken glass...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 9, 2012)

An anti-cologne spray. Something you can carry around in a little spritz bottle that will neutralize the odor of cologne or perfume when you get it on your hands or skin from someone who's wearing it. I shook someone's hand the other day and I picked up the scent of cologne on my hand. Everything I touched after that picked up a little bit of that scent. Agh! I'd love to be able to zap it with a spray.

I thought about Febreze but that has it's own scent, and I don't want to walk around smelling like a bottle of Febreze either!


----------



## orbital (Jan 9, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> An anti-cologne spray. Something you can carry around in a little spritz bottle that will neutralize the odor of cologne or perfume when you get it on your hands or skin from someone who's wearing it. I shook someone's hand the other day and I picked up the scent of cologne on my hand. Everything I touched after that picked up a little bit of that scent. Agh! I'd love to be able to zap it with a spray.
> 
> I thought about Febreze but that has it's own scent, and I don't want to walk around smelling like a bottle of Febreze either!



^^^^^^^^^^^
........................


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 10, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> An anti-cologne spray. Something you can carry around in a little spritz bottle that will neutralize the odor of cologne or perfume when you get it on your hands or skin from someone who's wearing it. I shook someone's hand the other day and I picked up the scent of cologne on my hand. Everything I touched after that picked up a little bit of that scent. Agh! I'd love to be able to zap it with a spray.
> 
> I thought about Febreze but that has it's own scent, and I don't want to walk around smelling like a bottle of Febreze either!



sadly...there is not much you can do for this except:

a huge fan and filter system
-or-
chemicals which numb your olfactory nerves. most so called fresh 'scents that mask odors' actually do this,
and they put a small scent out of their own, but also a chemical which affects your nervous system. 

nothing can actually get odors out of the air unless it is filtered, blasted with ionization, or simply
overpowered by different scents.


----------



## Samy (Jan 10, 2012)

Power laces, hover board, mr fusion. That is all


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 10, 2012)

Samy said:


> Power laces, hover board, mr fusion. That is all



Don't forget the most important part - the flux capacitor!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 10, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I can think of a number of things that the world needs that don't seem to exist yet. How about you?
> 
> Right off the bat -
> 
> ...


Lots of smaller USB flash drives use MicroSD cards wedged in the plastic part of the USB plug. They are easy to swap if you have some extra-sticky tape you can use to pull out the MicroSD card by its edge.

A shoe that maintains grip on hard floors AND ice is physically impossible, at temperatures humans can survive in. Ice melts under pressure, so when you step on ice, you're not slipping on the ice, you're slipping on the ice lubricated with a film of water. The only way to bypass that effect is to wear a shoe with hard points that can press through the water film and dig into the ice for traction, or move to Saturn's moon Europa where the ice is so cold it's as hard as steel. I promise it won't melt under your weight when it's that cold.


----------



## flashy bazook (Jan 10, 2012)

A small, portable, cell-phone signal blocker! Ideal for cinemas, theaters, restaurants...


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 10, 2012)

Sub_Umbra said:


> A 'magnet' that picks up broken glass...


Vacuum cleaner. Alternately, if you need a silent solution, Silly Putty.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 10, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> sadly...there is not much you can do for this except:
> 
> a huge fan and filter system
> -or-
> ...


Really? Wow, that's creepy as hell. I don't buy Febreze now, and I never will in the future.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 10, 2012)

A computer monitor/glasses combo, that allows the wearer of the glasses to see the monitors image ( say CPF at work), yet anyone one else not wearing the linked glasses would see the monitor with an non coded image ( say a spreadhseet).


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 10, 2012)

How about a mouth wash that removes all the nasty stuff on your teeth. So you just swish instead of brushing.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 10, 2012)

Launch Mini said:


> How about a mouth wash that removes all the nasty stuff on your teeth. So you just swish instead of brushing.


Biotene, Listerine, and Crest mouthwashes all do this to a certain extent. There are also pressurized-water cleaners available. However, no liquid can pull gunk out from under your gumline, whereas toothbrush bristles and floss are extremely effective at this.

At least, no mouthwash could completely dissolve food and bacteria without similarly dissolving your gums.


----------



## Capper (Jan 10, 2012)

chmsam said:


> One aspect of that problem :green: has already been covered (pardon the pun). https://buybettermarriageblanket.com/




That is one hell of a blanket lol - wonder if retirement comes with one ??


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 10, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> At least, no mouthwash could completely dissolve food and bacteria without similarly dissolving your gums.



oh they exist alright, but only in extreme cases of oral infection or surgery. with long term use they stain your teeth black, but will kill all bad bacteria. n-a-s-t-y


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jan 10, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> An anti-cologne spray. Something you can carry around in a little spritz bottle that will neutralize the odor of cologne or perfume when you get it on your hands or skin from someone who's wearing it. I shook someone's hand the other day and I picked up the scent of cologne on my hand. Everything I touched after that picked up a little bit of that scent. Agh! I'd love to be able to zap it with a spray.
> 
> I thought about Febreze but that has it's own scent, and I don't want to walk around smelling like a bottle of Febreze either!



Try washing your hands under running water (although I suppose a basin of water would work) and stainless steel. I use a stainless steel pot-scrubber (think stainless steel wool), but you could probably use a couple of spoons (knives and forks have uncomfortable parts). I have no idea why this works, but it sure seems to remove the garlic and onion smell from my hands.


----------



## Jrubin (Jan 11, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I can think of a number of things that the world needs that don't seem to exist yet. How about you?
> 
> Right off the bat -
> 
> ...



Well how about icebugs, they have studs that retract when on hard surfaces, but press into ice and packed snow when there. the only downside is they make a slight clicking when walking on linoleum. but you wont slip and fall great winter running shoes/boots


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 11, 2012)

Jrubin said:


> Well how about icebugs, they have studs that retract when on hard surfaces, but press into ice and packed snow when there. the only downside is they make a slight clicking when walking on linoleum. but you wont slip and fall great winter running shoes/boots



Never heard of them but I will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Cataract (Jan 12, 2012)

Quantum tunelling cars that can ride right through each other. That alone would change the entire world...


----------



## H-Man (Jan 14, 2012)

Launch Mini said:


> A computer monitor/glasses combo, that allows the wearer of the glasses to see the monitors image ( say CPF at work), yet anyone one else not wearing the linked glasses would see the monitor with an non coded image ( say a spreadhseet).


http://www.instructables.com/id/Privacy-monitor-made-from-an-old-LCD-Monitor/
Non quite the same, but close.


How about a blood cell that can build other cells, so if say a finger is chopped off, it grows back as quick as blood supply can allow.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 14, 2012)

A commode with an ultrasonic transducer mounted in the bowl to break up the, um, "stuff" when it gets clogged.


----------



## Jrubin (Jan 14, 2012)

A really good $.50 cigar. That would make me happy


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 14, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> ...Alternately, you can get laser hair removal that kills the follicle on the first go-round.



Can a laser reach far enough into the skin to heat up the follicle without causing collateral damage to the skin? The follicles are fairly deep. I've seen ads for laser hair removal salons, but I've always wondered about this. And I'm assuming that it only works on darker hairs that will absorb the laser's energy rather than reflect it back.
:shrug:


----------



## 276 (Jan 15, 2012)

A toilet seat that goes down automatically after use, so you don't get crap for leaving it up.

alex


----------



## PapaLumen (Jan 15, 2012)

276 said:


> A toilet seat that goes down automatically after use, so you don't get crap for leaving it up.
> 
> alex



Or a Urinal in the bathroom as well as the toilet lol


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2012)

276 said:


> A toilet seat that goes down automatically after use, so you don't get crap for leaving it up.
> 
> alex



Already exists.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 15, 2012)

PapaLumen said:


> Or a Urinal in the bathroom as well as the toilet lol


Always wanted to put one of those in my house!


----------



## gollum (Jan 15, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> An anti-cologne spray. Something you can carry around in a little spritz bottle that will neutralize the odor of cologne or perfume when you get it on your hands or skin from someone who's wearing it. I shook someone's hand the other day and I picked up the scent of cologne on my hand. Everything I touched after that picked up a little bit of that scent. Agh! I'd love to be able to zap it with a spray.
> 
> I thought about Febreze but that has it's own scent, and I don't want to walk around smelling like a bottle of Febreze either!



Further to Cyclops post #27
there is available "stainless steel soap" $9.95
apparently works and lasts forever


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2012)

gollum said:


> Further to Cyclops post #27
> there is available "stainless steel soap" $9.95
> apparently works and lasts forever



Stainless steel soap? Any more details? I'm interested in something that I can keep with me on the road that doesn't require access to running water.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd like to see a portable, short range device to shut down car stereos.


----------



## Jrubin (Jan 15, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Stainless steel soap? Any more details? I'm interested in something that I can keep with me on the road that doesn't require access to running water.



Try looking here for starters 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel_soap


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> I'd like to see a portable, short range device to shut down car stereos.



Ohhhhh yeah. :naughty:


----------



## Max_Power (Jan 15, 2012)

Something like an EMP (electromagnetic pulse) generator? The military has small ones that are powered by high explosives.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 15, 2012)

A ecent ellphone eadset hat on't clip yllables.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like a food in powder form that you mix with water and drink that has every protein, vitamin and so on that you need, and it's 100% efficient or usable to the body so you don't need to do number 2's lol


----------



## Cataract (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd like to see a product that prevents ice from forming on your car so you never need a scraper.




PhotonWrangler said:


> Can a laser reach far enough into the skin to heat up the follicle without causing collateral damage to the skin? The follicles are fairly deep. I've seen ads for laser hair removal salons, but I've always wondered about this. And I'm assuming that it only works on darker hairs that will absorb the laser's energy rather than reflect it back.
> :shrug:



I believe they use different lasers (wavelengths) for different color hair. I don't see why they would market the product if it damaged the skin... It supposedly is more efficient and less painful than electrolisys (and that gave good results, trust me...)


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 16, 2012)

For folks who just want to complain about people, please note the distinction between this thread topic:


PhotonWrangler said:


> I can think of a number of things that the world needs that don't seem to exist yet. How about you?
> Right off the bat -
> A flash drive that allows the user to snap apart the USB controller from the memory. Thus if the controller blows out, you can resurrect the data by plugging in another one. I've lost two flash drives to controller failures so far.
> A shoe sole that can maintain traction on ice and on hard floors. Right now it seems to be one or the other.


and the pet peeve threads.


Edit: And I guess I can add what I'd like to see:

Industrial / shop strength Q-tips:

#1 would be a swab of coarser cotton securely bonded to a slim but stiff _wooden_ shaft. Much more useful than current Q-tips for cleaning firearm internals / bike parts / etc.
#2 would be a similar swab but using brass or even steel wool instead, for more recalcitrant applications.
I've went through hundreds of low-strength Q-tips over the years for cleaning various things, however they often just don't hold up for more demanding tasks.

An even nicer version would use a plastic shaft with a wire core. Stiff enough for general use, but also being bendable to get into tighter locations.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 16, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> And I guess I can add what I'd like to see:
> 
> Industrial / shop strength Q-tips:
> 
> ...


I've used medical style cotton swabs for cleaning things. They have a wooden stick amd the cotton is tightly wrapped, leaving less fuzz behind after cleaning. The sticks aren't that sturdy but I prefer the tighter cotton on the heads. They come in paper packages of 100 designed for autoclaving. I've used them extensively for cleaning VCR internals where there are lots of sharp metal things that can cause snags.

I agree though, there needs to be a stronger version of these.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jan 16, 2012)

glasses that focus to various diopter powers, with a soft plastic bladder for a lense that changes when clear fluid is pumped in and out...

oh wait a minute..thank you god!

www.superfocus.com


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 16, 2012)

A way to load the groceries into the cart with the heavy stuff on the bottom, that also allows the heavy stuff to be unloaded first into the truck to take them home.


----------



## Max_Power (Jan 17, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Industrial / shop strength Q-tips:
> ...
> a plastic shaft with a wire core. Stiff enough for general use, but also being bendable to get into tighter locations.



I recently bought a few universal cleaning sticks from countycomm: http://countycomm.com/ucs.html

So far I like 'em. They aren't bendable, but they work better than a Q-tip for a lot of things.

The idea of making the cleaning tool bendable like a pipe cleaner on steroids is a good one - get into those crevices that your fingers cannot.


----------



## booky (Jan 26, 2012)

A money tree


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2012)

Honestly, a new system for dealing with customer service calls instead of just an automated system made up of a pre-recorded voice.

*Edit:
*
Also, a baby monitor that does literally that. I have a niece and nephew. Have no clue how their mom is able to keep a constant eye on them. My niece is very relaxed and not too much trouble. My nephew . . . Well, boys will be boys. Maybe a robot that follows them everywhere.


----------



## Flea Bag (Jan 27, 2012)

We need an automated lazer/zapper robot which will you can simply place somewhere in an area which will safely and accurately fry mosquitoes, flies and other high-level disease carrying flying insects dead within a certain radius using a very low powered, highly precise lazer, plasma zap or even a super LED flashlight utilising the latest M6000 Malkoff drop-in fitted with Cree XZ-E LED and 0.000000001 degree optic. :naughty: It will use an omni-directional camera and targeting system coupled with sufficiently good artificial intelligence based on advanced insect behaviour/flight algorithms. There will be different sized versions with varying capabilities depending on customer requirements/target market.

Home users and small outdoor/open-air business owners will have a model just effective enough to keep a room/garden/house/premise free from such pests. :tired:

Larger businesses with many staff/people to protect will either have to place a few units strategically or 'upgrade' to a model which is mobile and roams around in patrol rounds. :duh2:

If necessary, the mobile unit will emit hormones and other signals to lure the exact type of insect directly to it before zapping it. If however, the mobile unit determines that the population of target pests is too numerous to handle effectively or that too many pests are drawn into the general area and is putting the surrounding people at risk of being bitten or infected, it will apply the opposite strategy and emit other signals which will drive the pests far away from the vicinity until said unit determines it is able to handle a 'second-wave'. -All that while keeping all workers in the area blissfully unaware of course. 

The unit is particularly relevant in areas where disaster has struck and unsanitary conditions can give rise to malaria and dengue fever, especially aided by the presence of such pests.

However, to fund R&D, the US military (largest single employer of engineers in the US) will have to get involved and persuaded to see the benefits of such equipment. For example, if Special forces are operating within humid swamps and rainforests of South America, a mobile zapping unit can eliminate the cost, weight and hassle of carrying around mosquito cream. Best of all, soldiers can spend time dodging bullets when under enemy fire instead of burning mosquito coils or frantically spraying Baygon. :tinfoil: Special Forces soldiers need only construct basic shelters to sleep in the jungle instead of having to bring along mosquito nets or hundreds of hungry and well-trained frogs and dragonflies. 

They will see that mobile zapping units can even roam in front of them during a mission, zapping insects before they even have a chance to smell the sweaty soldiers. With a few minor 'tweaks', mobile units can be upgraded to zap rats, poisonous snakes, hostile and nearly extinct jungle tigers, elephants or even terrorists. :shakehead

To be a commercial success, domestic units for the home or small business will therefore be priced to sell -about $10. Commercial grade mobile zappers will be $10.30 and military mobile units will cost up to $20.


I don't really like mosquitoes. 


Okay seriously, you'd think that by now, technology and advancements would have taken much better steps forward with dealing with mosquitoes without having to resort to mass application of harsh chemicals whose effects are only temporary anyway. My government spends millions almost annually on educating the public and advertising on the importance of unclogging drains, gutters, checking flower pots, positioning outdoor furniture, surfaces or equipment so they don't form stagnant water and so on... But there'll always be lapses and human errors. Today's chemical or physical solutions just aren't effective enough. There are special canisters which emit smells or carbon dioxide and gases to mimic a sweaty animal's odor which will trap or kill mosquitoes by the hundreds or thousands every day but I'm not convinced that such solutions will work quite as intended because many of them either attract even more mosquitoes to the area or are placed too far away to be effective for your house unless you get the distance just right.

I actually do hope that automatic lasers can take care of mosquitoes in future without running the risk of blinding or burning us accidentally. This method uses no chemicals and some may say that it's unwize to rid of mosquitoes entirely from Earth even if we could because they could have quite some biological/environmental purpose. So the most natural way is to kill them only when they get near people. The only way to do that is to 'zap' them.

Some of the points I put above are actually quite relevant. Some of todays lenses and optical sensors should be sharp enough to spot mosquitoes in a room or out in the open for example. Software and AI needs to be worked on though. Mosquitoes kill so many people every year, even in well developed countries.

Hmm... I've stayed up all night and now my post is too long.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 27, 2012)

A CF card reader that has tight enough tolerances on the slot rails to prevent someone from inserting a card upside down and bending the pins that are way in the back of the slot.

A cruise control that, when 'resume' is pressed, will gradually ramp back up to the intended speed rather than gunning the engine to get to the target speed as fast as possible.


----------



## Max_Power (Jan 28, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> A cruise control that, when 'resume' is pressed, will gradually ramp back up to the intended speed rather than gunning the engine to get to the target speed as fast as possible.



But that would take all the fun out of using the "resume" feature!


----------



## DM51 (Jan 28, 2012)

Flea Bag said:


> I've stayed up all night and now my post is too long.


Great post, Flea Bag!



Flea Bag said:


> ... mobile units can be upgraded to zap rats, poisonous snakes, hostile and nearly extinct jungle tigers, elephants or even terrorists.


LOL - love the idea of a small mobile device zapping everything from a rat to an elephant.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 28, 2012)

Genetically breeding some sort of pet that eats cockroaches and one other less disgusting food. 

Make it small and cute.

Would really benefit the world.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 29, 2012)

A foil coffee package that can be opened with a tiny ripcord similar to band-aid packages.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a GREAT thread ! ! !

:twothumbs



I live in a very rural area, and have a BIG problem
with MICE chewing on the wiring in my automobile.

:hairpull::hairpull::hairpull:


The engineers at Ford Motor Company can produce a car which can 


PARALLEL PARK ITSELF


but yet they are unable to keep out a pesky Mouse ! ! !






_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 30, 2012)

A high temperature spray-on alum powder for people who live in rural areas with mice chewing on their automobile wiring. One taste of that stuff and they'll change their mind!


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 31, 2012)

Burgess said:


> I live in a very rural area, and have a BIG problem
> with MICE chewing on the wiring in my automobile.



Just get one of the small models of Flea Bag's patented "zapper-robot" (see post #55), program it for mice (and keeping out of the way of the various moving/hot parts), put it under the hood of your car, and problem solved. :thumbsup: 

I'd actually pay $1,000+ for something effective and non-poisonous that would give me good protection me from mozzies (I only get really itchy lumps from their bites, but in some locations they spread quite nasty diseases).


----------



## Tim33 (Feb 1, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> A high temperature spray-on alum powder for people who live in rural areas with mice chewing on their automobile wiring. One taste of that stuff and they'll change their mind!


good idea. I'm currently having rat issues myself. So Dang frustrating!


----------



## march.brown (Feb 1, 2012)

Manufacturers of electrical devices should *"invent"* the idea of having mains leads that are a sensible length ... What use is a powerful mains electric drill or an electric chainsaw with a one or two metre long mains lead ... It means that the extension lead is hanging from this short lead ... OK if you are at ground level , but useless if you are up even a low pair of steps ... You can't change the lead for a longer one as it invalidates the warranty.

Silly isn't it ?
.


----------



## moeman (Feb 2, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I can think of a number of things that the world needs that don't seem to exist yet. How about you?
> 
> Right off the bat -
> 
> ...



Teva has a shoe that kinda fits the bill:
http://www.teva.com/productdetails.aspx?g=m&productID=4306&model=Forge Pro Winter Mid WP


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 2, 2012)

moeman said:


> Teva has a shoe that kinda fits the bill:
> http://www.teva.com/productdetails.aspx?g=m&productID=4306&model=Forge Pro Winter Mid WP



This looks interesting, Moeman. Thanks. Have you tried them?


----------



## moeman (Feb 2, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> This looks interesting, Moeman. Thanks. Have you tried them?



Sorry, No just got an email about them from Teva. And We really haven't had any "weather" in Missouri yet this year....


----------



## onalandline (Feb 2, 2012)

Didn't the head of the patent office back in the late 1800's say something to the effect, "Everything that can be invented, has been invented."?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, I think he was actually considering closing the patent office.


----------



## Flea Bag (Feb 3, 2012)

Gregozedobe said:


> I'd actually pay $1,000+ for something effective and non-poisonous that would give me good protection me from mozzies (I only get really itchy lumps from their bites, but in some locations they spread quite nasty diseases).



Hear hear! 

The market for a truely effective non-chemical mosquito killer (just like the laser zapper ) is huge! At $1000 I'd buy 4 or 5 units for my house and position them at my windows to allow natural air circulation while keeping the pests out. Right now, I'm hesitant to keep the windows open in the day, making the house stuffy and only really open them at night which is when the more harmful daytime Aedes mosquito goes to sleep and the less harmful night-time mosquitoes start hunting. The Aedes is the one which spreads the potentially fatal Dengue fever.

Mosquito screens which are fine enough to keep the mosquitoes out restrict airflow quite badly, trap tonnes of dust and screw up the exterior facade of my apartment. Think about it -Which looks more cool? A house with typical green or beige mosquito screens covering all the windows or a house which has the windows open, curtains gently swaying in the breeze and has independently controlled laser turrets facing outwards? :devil: Might even stop burglars!


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 3, 2012)

Photon, thanks for thinking of this one, and Moe, thanks for the link! :thumbsup:



moeman said:


> Teva has a shoe that kinda fits the bill:
> http://www.teva.com/productdetails.aspx?g=m&productID=4306&model=Forge Pro Winter Mid WP


----------



## moeman (Feb 3, 2012)

kaichu dento said:


> Photon, thanks for thinking of this one, and Moe, thanks for the link! :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (Feb 6, 2012)

PhotonWrangler said:


> A foil coffee package that can be opened with a tiny ripcord similar to band-aid packages.



do you mean this sort of thing for single use
I take a couple of these in my shirt pocket for a cuppa at work
[h=2]Robert Timms Italian Espresso Ground Coffee Bags 28pk[/h]


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 6, 2012)

re mosquito zapper, some slo-mo closeups:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKm8FolQ7jw

tracking demo : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwyMuwNYKvI


----------



## 87james (Mar 5, 2012)

Good idea! 
that'll be quicker , more convenient and efficient than organ culture and of course will be different from the artificial organ.


----------

